# How to convert PDF to CHM



## Sathish (Dec 20, 2010)

chm files are read quicker than pdf in mobile devices. so i have bunch of pdf books. i search google  but no specific procedures founds. 
anybody know making chm files from pdf format.

bumped............


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

you need to buy a app for this :

PDF to CHM, Convert PDF to CHM - PDF2CHM


----------



## ismart (Jan 16, 2011)

visit this page
How to convert PDF to CHM with PDF to CHM converter?


----------

